# Bough a new all roughout training saddle - how do I condition / oil it?



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys.. I am puzzled by how this should be done - I bough (well did not pay for it yet 
a new Billy Royal Classic Work saddle - it's an all rough-out leather training saddle. I took it for a ride, my butt seemed to like it and it also seems to fit my mare. I have an older all roughout barrel saddle that I did not mind just dunking in Neat's Foot oil.. but this new saddle is so new and light colored (light natural color) - i am scared to saturate it in oil.. but I would really like to condition it before it gets all dirty.. Any ideas on what is the proper procedure in conditioning these new training saddles? I know some people say: "Don't oil the roughout" but then how do you oil it..The nice thing is that the stirrups are turned already (the entire fender is), but the leather is really stiff.. I know the leather will eventually give, but I want to prevent the saddle from drying out and cracking.. 

Thanks!

PS: I have attached a picture - please note that the saddle color is a lot lighter - the picture is taken with my phone - the colors are distorted


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

I dunno but...drool!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I asked the same question when I bought my new Tex Tan ( not rough out). They told me not to use anything on it, and they are custom saddle makers who are pretty well known. I had a rough out prior, and was also told the same thing about that one. Tough for me to figure, since I have always ridden english and cleaned and oiled them to death. 
I would think the oil would help soften and break in for sure.....but-all I can say is what I was told.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Eh - Ok.. I think I will see what they say at the place I am buying it from tomorrow.  I bet a lot of people had this dilemma..
I actually always oiled my western saddle if it was smooth / tooled finish.. it really helped to break the saddle in quick.
I just did this:
1) baby powder - I try to shake some inside between the skirts, where the tree is for squeekyness

2) and then just really saturate the saddle in Neat's hoof oil.. I actually used a whole bottle on an entire saddle (this was in a span of 2 days)

3) then on the stand with the saddle turn the stirrups and the old broomstick trick - leave it there for like 3 days in a warm room, then ride in it as much as possible, but every time i would put the saddle back on the stand with the broomstick till the stirrups stayed in the correct position - usually really not more than 2 weeks..


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That is a good. Question, I am subscribing because I would really like to know too. I have a light colored saddle as well and I don't want to change the coloring in it by oiling it. I hope someone can give you a good answer. Keep us informed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can oil the undersides of the leather, where it is really more of a slickout. The oil will darken the color slightly (but it will get darkened the more you use it anyway).

I got a roughout saddle and I just oiled the crap out of it once. It darkened it only a shade or 2.

This was the color when I got it.









And this was after the oiling and a couple of months of long rides everyday.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

smrobs - did you oil from the roughout side also? (that time you oiled it)
If you did - didn't the roughout smooth down though?

- BTW - love you ranch saddle.. what brand is it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I also oiled the roughout side. I didn't have a problem with the roughout smoothing down, though I don't know that I would have noticed the difference if it had. After years of riding in slickout saddles, roughout has much more stick-um :lol:.

Thank you, I had it custom made by the Corriente Saddle Company in New Mexico.


----------

